# Need to sell stereo



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok i have a problem and would like some suggestions. For christmas i got a stereo for my 200sx, sounds great right? Well unfortunately its a Sony head unit, audiobahn amp, and infinity speakers. The infinity speakers I can deal with, they arent that bad from what I have heard, but i dont want the audiobahn amp or Sony head unit. The store that all of this stuff was bought from doesnt do returns or exchanges so im just stuck with it. Here is what i have in a little more detail. 

6 1/2 two way 6002i reference series speaker-89.99
6x9 " "-119.99
A6004T Audiobahn 4 channel amp-219.99
F7705X Sony Xplod XM ready MP3 CD-R/RW-219.99
and wiring for all of it-100

Those are the prices that they paid for them total comes to 750. I want to sell this stuff but i dont know where to start because this stuff is brand new and i know if i sell it im going to lose a lot of money. Should i try my luck with ebay? I buy stuff on ebay all the time but never sell. I know most people that really know about car audio will not want this stuff so i have no idea how im going to sell this. Any suggestions on how or where i can sell this and not lose to much money would be greatly appreciated. Im hoping that i can get some better speakers and a eclipse head unit to replace this stuff. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

From what i've seen on here Audiobahn and Infinity are good brands. I sell stuff all the time on ebay. What you could do if you don't want to lose too much money is start the stuff really cheap but put a reserve price on it. I don't know how familiar you are with ebay so forgive me if you already know this. 

A reserve price ensures your item gets what you want for itm [if it gets bids]. If you list your speakers at 9.99 then it would cost you 35 cents to list it. Then to set a reserve price it'll cost you 1-2$ that gets refunded if the item sells. Then you set the reserve price to a price you're willing let the speakers go at, let's say 65$ for the first item...

So by setting a reserve price you ensure that you'll get at least 65 for the speakers. If the auction price doesn't hit 65 then you'll be out the 1$ and change. 

The most important rule of selling on ebay is starting the price out low and do your research. Before just randomly picking a number you might want to do a search for completed items and see what similar items have gone for. People will bid on it when it's low and then some will be competitive just to bid out the other person. I'm guilty of that...  

You're never going to get exactly what the people paid for them. I think ebay would be the best to get the closest of the money back.

Here's the link for ebay Fees


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> From what i've seen on here Audiobahn and Infinity are good brands. I sell stuff all the time on ebay. What you could do if you don't want to lose too much money is start the stuff really cheap but put a reserve price on it. I don't know how familiar you are with ebay so forgive me if you already know this.
> 
> A reserve price ensures your item gets what you want for itm [if it gets bids]. If you list your speakers at 9.99 then it would cost you 35 cents to list it. Then to set a reserve price it'll cost you 1-2$ that gets refunded if the item sells. Then you set the reserve price to a price you're willing let the speakers go at, let's say 65$ for the first item...
> 
> ...


Thanks, i have gotten the feel of ebay and how it works by buying stuff. I have bought countless things so i know how that stuff works. Most of the people here are just ok with infinity not really against or for it. Audiobahn on the other hand isnt liked around here, the quality is too terrible but they over charge alot, for the same price you could get something less known but much better. Their amps are usually over rated, and you are just paying for the name and the look. I could deal with keeping the infinity 6 1/2's for a while but i dont want to mess with making the whole bigger for the 6x9's. The Sont head unit MUST go. Dont get me wrong, I love sony, but not for car audio. For the same price my parents payed for that sony i could get something much better. Thanks for the reply so fast.

Anyone have suggestions what to sell these for if i were to take the ebay route?


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Well are you not going to sell them on this forum? Cause I might be interested in the wiring. I need some speaker wire and RCAs maybe some 4 gauge if you got it.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i agree with yellowsentragirl...ebay will probably be your best bet. you wont get all your money back but maybe a good deal of it. i have sold a couple audiobahn amps on ebay, got decent prices and a few were used. the item you might really take a loss on is the sony head unit. i had to relist the alpine i was selling like 4 times before i decided to let it go below the reserve, which i lowered everytime thinking it would be met.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the reference series are pretty nice, I had the 6 1/2 in my old sentra and loved them for the price (got both sets for 150)

ebay would be pretty good for the audiobahn I think b/c all the kids that shop at besy buy/circut city and think its top of the line will jump on it.

The reserve price is a seller's best friend.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

generation3 said:


> Well are you not going to sell them on this forum? Cause I might be interested in the wiring. I need some speaker wire and RCAs maybe some 4 gauge if you got it.


I have a 8 gauge wiring kit with fuse and fuse holder and all that good stuff, and 17 ft. double shielded 4 channel rca's with 24K gold connectores.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are the links for the amp and head unit at crutchfield and some random store because they dont carry my HU anymore. Maybe some of you could suggest what i should set the reserve at on ebay? Thanks again.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mCJqEyiBTCo/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=120&id=essential_info&i=037A6004T
http://soundmart.zoovy.com/product/SON-CDXF7705X


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Look up your exact model and see what others go for on ebay

...and really the price is up to you. How much are you willing to let them go for and like jenns240 said, sometimes you have to list it a few times to hit the right reserve price.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I am going to put the amp and HU on ebay for 149.99 each and then i will set the reserve for both of them at 130. Still not sure how much im going to sell the infinity 6x9's for.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good store to get an eclipse head unit at? Any suggestions on models, and should i get another amp or let the speakers run of the HU?
EDIT: If I am buying a new amp i was thinking of going with this. Anyone with some firsthand experience with it?
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14797


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

What brand are the 4 channel RCA? How much speaker wire do you have? I have never used Hifonics but i heard it was good.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

generation3 said:


> What brand are the 4 channel RCA? How much speaker wire do you have? I have never used Hifonics but i heard it was good.


The brand on both of those kits are tsunami, its a red 20' kit.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> I am going to put the amp and HU on ebay for 149.99 each and then i will set the reserve for both of them at 130. Still not sure how much im going to sell the infinity 6x9's for.


Whoa...how are you going put them on ebay for 149.99 but have the reserve at 130? That's impossible because as soon as you list them you will hit your reserve price.

Start REALLY low. List them for like $1.00 and then set your reserve for $149 or $130


I have a hifonics amp running my sub and I really like it.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Whoa...how are you going put them on ebay for 149.99 but have the reserve at 130? That's impossible because as soon as you list them you will hit your reserve price.
> 
> Start REALLY low. List them for like $1.00 and then set your reserve for $149 or $130
> 
> ...


The buy it now price will be 149.99.i will start the regular price at 1.00, and reserve it at 130.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Whoa...how are you going put them on ebay for 149.99 but have the reserve at 130? That's impossible because as soon as you list them you will hit your reserve price.
> 
> Start REALLY low. List them for like $1.00 and then set your reserve for $149 or $130
> 
> ...


I personally hate auctions like that. It start at a dollar but the reserve is a lot higher. I just ignore those, but I think I'm in the minority.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, today I got lucky because one of my freinds wants to buy all the stuff i have for sale. I am getting 600 for all of it. I dont want to go any higher than 750 for the new system. I was hoping for an eclipse HU if I can find one in my price range. A good set of component speakers and the hifonics amp i put in one of my other replies. Now that I dont have to worry about selling the old stuff I am taking suggestions on the new stuff.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Messican Mess said:


> I personally hate auctions like that. It start at a dollar but the reserve is a lot higher. I just ignore those, but I think I'm in the minority.


Yeah I hate them too but usually they work better. If you start out high then no one bids on your stuff. There's a fine line between starting too high and too low. But the 1.00 brings in the newbie ebayers that think they might actually get it for like 2.50


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont really know much about component speakers. This is my first system so i dont need any award winning equipment, but i do want a nice sounding stereo. Would anyone like to tell me the advantages and give me some recomendations for speakers. I would like to get all 4 for 300 or under.thanks


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok i have been looking alot and here is an idea. Feel free to make suggestions on what to change, its just an idea.
this amp
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13120
1 12 inch sx sub
http://www.reaudio.com/flash_index2.html
this HU
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=138i 
maybe CDT speakers or ED not really sure on those yet.

wasnt planning on subs but i was thinking maybe i could run my speakers of the HU power till i can get and amo wich wouldnt be too long after. I only make minimum wage but i could still get one with one paycheck, so it wouldnt be that long of a wait. I can always wait till after to get the sub if this isnt a good idea though.


----------

